# The Scariest Move You Have Ever Seen



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

I am 48 and am currently watching the original "The Haunting" with Julie Harris, Claire Bloom, and Russ Tamblin. I remember watching this film as a kid and being scared out of my wits. The film has only improved with "my" age. Still a great film. Wise as a director might have something to do with my awe, and appreciation.

Jim


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I love horror movies, always have. But probably the scariest movie I’ve ever seen is 8MM with Cage. To get an inside look at the most niche, sick, twisted and f’ed up sexual fetish around. That movie was an eye opener and to know that, that kind of crap really does happen to an extent was scary in itself. As for actual horror movies, never found a single one scary. I can get really into movies, but I always have the notion in the back of my head that it’s just a movie. I want to be scared, I want to feel like whatever is happening in the movie is going to happen to me as soon as the TV goes off and the lights go out. But I can’t. I saw my first horror movie when I was 5 or 6, Childs Play, it was more of a comedy then a horror movie to me. Maybe that scarred me for life. I’m not saying all the movies I saw were no good, most were very good, Clockwork Orange, Sleepy Hallow, Halloween, but they did nothing for me as far as fear. Writing and production was excellent, cast was great, movie was great, just didn’t get scared.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

The above says it all. Even though I've seen that movie a bunch of times, it still gives me the willies. Of course, Captain Kangaroo used to too!!


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

I've always loved horror films. One of the top scariest, to me, will always be "Aliens" (the second one). "Alien" was great, but "Aliens" proved to be that rare sequel that could out do the original.

Another that both scared the bejesus out of me and also had me scratching my head in awe was "Jacob's Ladder". I still get the creeps just thinking about that one.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

The Exorcist. No other movie even comes close to it for me. Alien and Aliens were also scarey. The rest of them were not nearly as good. Generally however, horror movies are not on my must watch list.


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

dawn of the dead


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Not a monster movie, but take your pick from either of the two "Cape Fear" movies out there. Come to think of it, I guess they are monster movies in a way.


----------



## chris flannery (Jan 6, 2004)

Signs. I love the way this movie scares you by letting your imagination go off. M. Night Shymalan gives you little teaser glimpses of the bad guys along the way, not letting you see what you have been scared of until the climax of the film. Classic scary movie. I also liked the movie The Ring. Very scary.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

The scariest movie I ever saw was Alien, closely followerd by Poltergeist. Both those movies had me jumping out of my seat with the slightest provocation.

The movie that gave me nightmares for years was "The Andreomeda Strain". I saw that one in the theater when I was 10 years old. It's still one of my favorite movies. But the scene where the doctor cuts into one of the dead people's wrist and nothing but powder comes out struck with me to this day. And later his dream sequence on level 4 (which is cut out on most TV airings) was the scene I always thought I'd made up until I finally bought the movie on LD years ago and realized that it was real and I wasn't (completely) nuts.

See ya
Tony


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

TNGTony said:


> . . . The movie that gave me nightmares for years was "The Andreomeda Strain". I saw that one in the theater when I was 10 years old. It's still one of my favorite movies. But the scene where the doctor cuts into one of the dead people's wrist and nothing but powder comes out struck with me to this day. And later his dream sequence on level 4 (which is cut out on most TV airings) was the scene I always thought I'd made up until I finally bought the movie on LD years ago and realized that it was real and I wasn't (completely) nuts.
> 
> See ya
> Tony


"The Andromeda Strain" is an awesome movie, taught, but one that I never thought of as scarey. Great story line and well acted.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Silence of the Lambs gets my vote.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

JM Anthony said:


> "The Andromeda Strain" is an awesome movie, taught, but one that I never thought of as scarey. Great story line and well acted.


The Andromeda Strain was not a horror movie or very scary at all..it was a thriller of a different sort. It's just I was 10 years old at the time and that one scene disturbed me enough to stick with me and give me nightmares even to this day!  Interesting what strikes kids as scary.

See ya
Tony


----------



## chubbya (May 6, 2004)

No Contest. The Exorcist. Have you seen the updated one with the added footage of her crawling on the ceiling like a spider? Great now I am not going to be able to sleep tonight.....


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> The Exorcist. No other movie even comes close to it for me.


I have to change my answer. I just watched 5 minutes of "Jackass the Movie". It truly scares me that people actually watched this movie. :nono2: :barf: :icon_lame :icon_dumm


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

JAWS all 3 parts.


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Salems Lot.


----------



## HD921 (May 1, 2004)

NO!! NO!! NO!! it's got to be The Shinning.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

The scariest "move" I've ever seen was when granny slipped on the ice and....oh,wait
you mean "motion picture." That'd be "Pet Semetery."


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Pete K. said:


> The scariest "move" I've ever seen was when granny slipped on the ice and....oh,wait
> you mean "motion picture." That'd be "Pet Semetery."


Pet Sematary was filmed in Bar Harbor Maine and I worked on it for one day. They used a local Funeral Homes equipment in that movie and I had to drive up to set it up(McFarlands Funeral Home). I met Fred Gwynne (Herman Munster)who was in the movie. He laughed just like Herman Munster did. I had met him before in 1977 in Rockland Maine. They made a Movie called Captains Courageous and he was in that also. I was only 15 at the time but I got a small part in it rowing the boat. My french teacher was in it also. Interesting that Stephen King did not like The Shining Movie. He did a version himself which I did not like . I really like Salems Lot but that was not filmed in Maine. But the vampire was one of the scariest ever.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Jim Parker said:


> I have to change my answer. I just watched 5 minutes of "Jackass the Movie". It truly scares me that people actually watched this movie. :nono2: :barf: :icon_lame :icon_dumm


Agreed, I did the same...


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I met Fred Gwynne


What's a yout? :lol:


----------



## mainedish (Mar 25, 2003)

Richard King said:


> What's a yout? :lol:


He was really funny in that movie. A funny thing happened when he filmed the movie in Rockand Maine in 1976 , He was a fisherman in the movie and he had grown a beard for the part. We were all hanging around the set and we knew some of the stars, Karl Malden, etc but we did not notice Fred . Then he laughed and he laughed just like Herman Munster . Everyone did double takes and looked over at him. That's when I knew it was him. Just the greatest guy in the world to work with and I wish I could say that about some others. Fred talked to the locals and wanted to just fit in. He did not like to be treated as a star. He was very down to earth.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

The best one I ever saw was when I was about 10. It involved a heretic that was beheaded. Head and body buried in seperate coffins. A farmers family was searching for water and dug up a small chest under a tree. When they opened it,, the head was there. The head could hypnotise and the farmers dumb helper would carry it and hold it up to a window outside then tap on the window,, the rest of them were eventually hypnotised into finding the body and reuniting it with the head. My oldest brother had seen it and went outside. To this day, I remember him tapping on the window and when I opened the blinds saw a head there. Scared the begesus out of me. Dont remember the name of it but I will never forget it.


----------



## pjboud (Feb 14, 2003)

I remember a CBS Movie of the week called Devils Triangle when I was a kid. This was back when crap like the Bermuda Triangle and Bigfoot and all kinds of stuff like that was on TV alot and being about ten or eleven I was very intrigued by it. My parents let me stay up and watch it...........big mistake. The basic plot was a Coast guard guy gets dropped on a huge sailboat and find a bunch of dead people and a young chippy still alive that tells them the story of how the place was possessed and how they all died in wierd devilish ways. The coast guard guy manages to explain all the deaths in less scary ways, like a priest who was levitating was actually impaled on a swordfish sticking thru a wall. Not very scary yet, but then at the end, when they're in the copter the chippy gets a devilish look on her face and tries to get the guy to renounce the lord or die. One guy jumps and the other crashes the copter into the sea. Then you see the priest (the dead one) swimming with the same devilish grin. I about crapped my pants and couldn't sleep at all that night. lol


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Most scary movie?

Uh...

A Star is Born

Second most?

You Light Up My Life

And for third place...

Coal Miner's Daughter

I'd probably have said Fried Green Tomatoes or Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood but I passed out from the neural shock before I could watch more than the first few minutes of either. The above named are things I will always pray that old age and senility take from me first.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Scary Movie 3?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

dfergie said:


> Scarey Movie 3?


You, too? Man, that one sucked! 1 and 2 were genuinely funny. 3 bit it.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

HappyGoLucky said:


> You, too? Man, that one sucked! 1 and 2 were genuinely funny. 3 bit it.


Parts of it could have replaced the movies it spoofed and made more sense than the original movie(parts of the ring, and signs) The Michael Jackson part was funny, but still...I think Signs is the one in recent years that got me.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Disagree about Fried Green Tomatoes. I thought that was a well done film. Which " Star is Born"? If you can't answer that than you have no credibility to critique the film.


----------



## alfbinet (May 19, 2002)

Just saw who posted about "Fried Green Tomatoes" and a "A Star is Born". Why am I not surprised?


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

alfbinet said:


> Just saw who posted about "Fried Green Tomatoes" and a "A Star is Born". Why am I not surprised?


In my opinion, the order of Best Version of "A Star Is Born" would put number one as the 1954 version with Judy Garland and James Mason. Number two would be 1976's with Streisand and Kristopherson. Third, of course, the 1937 original with Janet Gaynor and Fredric March. However, all three are excellent.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Sleepy Hollow scared the bejesus out of me.....


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Pitch Black was pretty jump inducing too...... Reminded me of thefirst time I played Doom on my computer and a demon jumped out of the shadows at me.


----------



## Steveox (Apr 21, 2004)

Cant wait for scary movie 4


----------



## TedKaz (Mar 1, 2004)

The original Halloween was scary.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

when i was a kid, the movie that freaked me out the most was a little ditty called "fiend without a face", a low budget film about the brains of the dead coming back to strangle the living due to the effects of the evil nuclear power plant down the street-the budget was so low that the actors had to hold their hands up to their necks to fight off the "invisible" creatures-but when they appeared at the end of the film, the brains, with the spinal columns whipping about behind them like tails, really disturbed me as a child-since then, i reallly don't like watching whipping tentacle films very much(john carpenter's "the thing" is a good example)....

also, ANY of the old Hammer horror films with Chris Lee, Clifford Evans, Ingrid Pitt, Veronica Carlson, Rupert Davies, Thorley Walters, and the GREAT Peter Cushing....


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

alfbinet said:


> Disagree about Fried Green Tomatoes. I thought that was a well done film. Which " Star is Born"? If you can't answer that than you have no credibility to critique the film.


 Kristofferson and Streisand. The worst piece of celluloid trash I'd seen recently back then and to this day ranks as one of the biggest turkeys there has ever been in my movie universe.


----------

